# Poinsettia tree rack



## irishcolleen (Nov 13, 2008)

Our church is in need of a poinsettia tree rack. Does anyone have an idea of how one could be made from wood? I can make the basic shape, but am stumped on what to use for the 6" removable rings that would hold the plants onto the stand, and also, how to attach them. Here is a link as to what I am hoping to build. I've never welded, but think I can talk my son into teaching me, if necessary. I was hoping to make it out of wood, but maybe the rings could be made from something like a clamp? Any suggestions would be appreciated, thank you!
http://www.yardlover.com/poinsettia-tree-racks?gclid=CLHe2s-T4Z0CFQYMDQodQ0cdNQ


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

If I was going to make one (going by the half-moon wall model) I would start with three hardwood pieces approx. 1-1/2"x1-1/2"x the desired height, then cut out three half moon shapes in 3/4" plywood and put together with glue and screws. As for the circular clamps these may be better to make out of metal if you have that option but you could try making them out of 3/4" ply by using 2 different dia. hole saws to create a circle or by cutting them out with a jig saw, I am not sure what would be the best way to attach them at the desired angle though, maybe chamfering the edge, gluing and screwing. Hope this helps in some way and good luck with it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Have a base of wood make it heavy and have some rigid perforated 4" pvc pipe in the center this is your center post it already has holes in the pipe so you can attach your arm by having pipe or re bar ether attached to wood for that could be turned flat and attach a a cut section of 4" pvc to hold the plants.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

That's a sweet idea. Never herd of such a thing. My poinsettia is so big this year that it's a tree all by itself and it started blooming about a week ago.


----------



## Rabbet (Oct 19, 2009)

You could make donut shapes( rings) out of 3/4" ply. Start the bottom ring at a 4' diameter with a 3' hole this would leave a 12" ring to make holes for the pots. You would have to figure out the math on how many pots you can get on the ring depending on the pot diameter and where the support steps land. Cut the ring in half install hinges so it can fold for storage. Make the next one a 3' diameter ring and the last one 2' diameter ring. For the base use the same 3/4" ply cut two peices with a 4' base with the steps 12" wide by 12" tall this will give you three steps. It should end up looking like a stepped cake. Slot one piece in the center starting from the bottom 3/4" wide by half the height of the stand and the other piece with the slot starting from the top 3/4" wide by half the height so they can slide together and lock into place. Drop the rings over so they rest on the steps and paint it green to blend in.
-Rabbet


----------



## irishcolleen (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks, fellow woodworkers! I am impressed with the great ideas…and even more grateful for the detailed explanations. All three are great ideas….I will have to think on it to see what will work best for me. As you noticed, the purchased tree racks are very expensive, money the church doesn't have to spend…..I thought I would surprise them with one, and thanks to you, I should be able to! 
-irishcolleen


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You could make a tripod and put solid shelves on and / or in it. Just set the pots on the shelves. Teh tripod wil have to be sort of steep so it doesn't tip over with teh weight on one side )


----------



## SheilaSB (Nov 27, 2012)

Perhaps you could stack a set of graduated-size round tables and set the poinsettias on each tier. You could make a set of round-cut plywood attached to four table legs about one foot high and then have the circumferences gradually smaller. The bottom row could be on the floor around the first circle OR you could start with a standard-height round table and then add the gradually smaller tiers, provided you want more height. If the pots are covered in foil, the foil could be part of the colorful decor.


----------

